#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  真的有人把我當獸人!!

## 蛭魔妖蜥

今天和朋友聊天...聊到未來...

我說要當蜥蜴人...他竟然說...你本來就是蜥蜴人啦...

我嚇了一跳...

----------


## 黑獅

就你現在的頭像,我想等你說你要當蜥蜴人,我肯定也會說同樣的話= =

----------


## 布雷克

我也有被說過呢...

我只是習慣用指尖走路就有人說我像貓

好像還依稀聽到獸人兩個字

----------


## rix

連我老媽都說"你還是人嗎!? 根本就是隻狼!!XD"

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

真好哩~像我都沒有被說過(哭~

大概是我們班上對獸沒有花一份心力下去吧~(默

-------------
勁舞會讓手廢阿~~~~~~~~~手殘遊戲xd

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

我也是~(舉爪)
很多人叫我狼人之類的
還有人直接叫我沃飛~^^(很開心的說)
不是獸人但別人把你當獸人
這才是獸人之道呀!!!!!(吶喊)

----------


## 野狼1991

幾乎都會吧....
只要你有表明或是在這裡認識的都會這樣說
不然怎麼叫"獸站"?
不就因為都是獸嘛?
只是我在學校不知道為什麼都叫我....小白....(白狼)
這樣超像叫小狗的....QQ"
所以有些又會叫我....廢狼......或是機車狼......XD

----------


## 野

同學也都已經把小獸我視為貓了XDXD
(恩...指甲...太尖...抓傷人...囧...

所以下一步就是把大家通通都變成獸!!!XD

----------


## 幻貓

其實我在加入樂園後還沒有被同學說過的‧‧
直到某一天有一隻樂園獸寫紙條來碰面〈很巧的是，我們同校〉，才被揭發的‧‧

〈謎：什麼「揭發」！你現在明明就過得很樂！《敲頭》〉


故事是這樣的‧‧


某一天我在樂園亂逛逛到這裡
沒過幾天，他請一位女同學代送紙條。
一到我的教室前就問：「請問有沒有一位叫『幻貓』的同學？」
知道我這綽號的人實在是少之又少，偏偏她問到知道的同學‧‧‧
接下來是一連串的解釋‧‧‧〈竟然認為我跟那女的有特殊關係？囧‧‧〉
聲名就遠播啦~〈之後我們傳了十幾次滿滿的紙條，還蠻累的‧‧所以我跟他建議用私人訊息系統傳〉

不過現在感覺就蠻好，有個合理的藉口磨蹭別人~〈喂喂！〉
至於拿指甲抓人實在不敢再做了‧‧抓個人五個同學就圍上來嗆聲‧‧

不提啦~至少現在還是蠻開心的~

----------


## 野狼1991

> 其實我在加入樂園後還沒有被同學說過的‧‧
> 直到某一天有一隻樂園獸寫紙條來碰面〈很巧的是，我們同校〉，才被揭發的‧‧
> 
> 〈謎：什麼「揭發」！你現在明明就過得很樂！《敲頭》〉
> 
> 
> 故事是這樣的‧‧
> 
> 
> ...


哈哈~這樣也不錯阿~
不過"高級中學"....私立的吧XD     
我也有...因為不小心把暱稱和網址打出去就被一大堆人發現了XD  
 不過一開始我也叫大家這樣說啦....但依開始也沒幾人這樣叫我....
是到後面由於我的動作過度獸化吧?
很多人都說我很像.....狗!
他們都說我畫的狼都是狗啦...QQ"
(狼!狼!那是狼啦!!)

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

噗...比較熟的同學也都常常這樣開我玩笑說XD

A同學：「..........(忘了前面說了什麼)，你是不是人阿？」
B同學(指著我)：「他本來就不是人啦，他是狼！」
我：呃.......(點頭)￣▽￣a

聽到有人這樣講其實很開心的說～XD

----------


## BOSS

我也常被通學說是熊= =
我只是喜歡而已呀

----------


## 藍狼

我是某天..

老師：我們來玩個遊戲~把你的自畫像畫在紙上對折在收過來老師這在亂發出去~
   誰能猜出來就有獎品

結果我畫了一個..怪怪的人頭+手賤畫的狼XD"

結果有朋友抽到我的馬上說是我XD..

我問他~你怎麼知道是我!?

同學A:那隻狼阿!!

還蠻高興的XD

不然普通會變成 ㄍㄧ熊ㄍㄧ熊的叫XD~因為名子的關係~所以音很像XD~然後瞬間變成熊族OTL...(謎:北極熊= =)

----------


## Wolfy

> 今天和朋友聊天...聊到未來...
> 我說要當蜥蜴人...他竟然說...你本來就是蜥蜴人啦...
> 我嚇了一跳...


是什麼樣的朋友? 網友還是現實的?
如果是現實的. 那他有看過你的圖或是來過本站嗎?

如果是網友.... 看過你的頭像.

我... 可以理解XD

----------


## lower

我也是耶  :Shocked:  
我同學跟我說是因為我放在桌上的圖(獸)被他們瞄到了..
可是...可是..我不記得我有把那種東西放在桌子上阿~~O_o
(謎:阿他就是不愛護畫的說...)
所以現在漫研社的人都叫我--老二狼.....

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

國中3年都被叫狼.要不然就是狼人
狼肯在學校還頗有名氣=w=a

很少人會叫狼肯本名.......

kukuku....

----------


## 段星魂

位什麼............不公平阿
同樣都是墊腳尖走
有人被說成像貓
位什麼我就被說成像鬼阿
人家不依阿!

----------


## 夜月之狼

> 國中3年都被叫狼.要不然就是狼人
> 狼肯在學校還頗有名氣=w=a
> 
> 很少人會叫狼肯本名.......
> 
> kukuku....


因為那個站嗎?XD

做網站好厲害嘎ˊ ˋ

我已經忘記frontpage怎麼用了ˊ ˋ

(似乎還有拼錯囧......)

我的外表......和狼扯不上關係(死)

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

我都被叫台灣阿龍(詳見台灣人壽的代言者)....YTZ\
就算人家肥(還有名子有一個字音相同)也不要這樣嘛...Q口Q
女生群是直接叫名子啦...

----------


## 蝕狼

.......恩

大家都不錯耶~~~


不過我則是在補習班....因為身高大體型寬...都被同學叫成熊=口=

而且還被取名為.....披著羊皮的熊  =    =|||||

我就這樣被同學叫到畢業阿~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 風的水藍

水藍:早上好一ˇ一/...

同學:呃....又是這個味道

水藍:啥一ˇ一a??

同學:妳身上都是你家狗的味道...

水藍:呵呵呵呵....(苦笑)

反正我就是一身狗味嘛一3一...

----------


## 軒轅．赤那

一ｗ一．．．．我在我們班也是被這樣ｃａｌｌ阿～
只不過前面加一個月巴．．．．我明明就沒有很大隻＞＂＜．．．

----------


## 山風

好好喔....(完全沒被叫過是什麼獸~囧")
我也要被人叫啦ˊwˋ
不過...我們學校好冷清喔...
幾乎沒有有關獸的事情...囧"
(漫研社也沒有！！都是畫一些美男子啊~~~其實...還不錯看@w@(遭眾毆~
討厭啦~都沒人能跟我談論獸的事情...
同學也都沒人對獸有興趣...我好囧"

----------


## Kasar

俺做事是很低調低=w=
周造的人根本啥都不知道(無知?)
不過平常會有意無意透露一些消息就是了啦
(要是被知道一定會被消遣死的啦XD)

----------


## 嗜血狂狼

上次一同學說
以後我孩子可不能和你在一個學校
要不像我 老被你抓
要是也想我就完了
你哪是人 就是一狼

----------


## 嗜血狂狼

上次一同學說
以後我孩子可不能和你在一個學校
要不像我 老被你抓
要是也想我就完了
你哪是人 就是一狼

----------


## 希諾道

嗯~~
我反而被人說睡覺的樣子很像貓呢~
只發生了一次而已
頓時有被稱為野獸式獸化了的感覺,興奮極了@@"
(雖然我較愛狼多一點)

----------


## 歐里爾

都沒有人這麼說過啊!!!!!!  =~=

很少在學校畫狼圖耶...

普通的人像(?)倒是畫很多>~< /

但討厭的是有個很不搭嘎的綽號....

不過,自己也還沒有告訴他們名字就是了>~< 

(闇:那這樣他們要怎麼知道 =口=a )

----------


## 上官犬良

我啊!我唸新莊高中(高雄),之前被同學叫"新莊之狼"!原因是我老是在考卷或可以留下號的地方畫個狼頭
直到......有個在新莊出沒的變態被媒體叫新莊之狼......
我寃啊!!!!!!

還好,現在漫研的同學都會叫我狼,遼空(我和牠同校同年級耶~~轉圈)會叫我犬良
當別人用暱稱叫我時,真的會有一種"啊~被了解"的感動呢

----------


## TYPHOON

同學也都叫我狼人
當狼......總比人類好

----------


## 银狼之吻

同學們都叫我野獸……主要是因爲吃飯時喜歡用爪子抓……暴走了會用牙咬人……難過和高興了都會仰天大吼……

----------


## 雪印狼

我也常學校的一棵樹上磨來磨去的
或用抓人咬人,小心靠近然後去碰它的肩膀

----------


## 阿奴比斯

> 噗...比較熟的同學也都常常這樣開我玩笑說XD
> 
> A同學：「..........(忘了前面說了什麼)，你是不是人阿？」
> B同學(指著我)：「他本來就不是人啦，他是狼！」
> 我：呃.......(點頭)￣▽￣a
> 
> 聽到有人這樣講其實很開心的說～XD



XDDDD
我也有這種經驗
當時被這麼說時~~~
心裡是莫名的快樂   那個感覺好棒

----------


## 浪之狼

真好..班上都沒有人對我說過
我們班上對獸人的認知太概只限於魔獸爭霸吧==

----------


## 當心黑狗

ˊAˋ~我都被叫笨狗~~笨狗~~笨狗~~~笨笨笨笨狗~~
哇哈哈～~我就是一隻~笨~~~~~~狗~~

----------


## 黑月影狼

> 真好..班上都沒有人對我說過
> 我們班上對獸人的認知太概只限於魔獸爭霸吧==


同感－ －+1
如果在班上被人說是狼的話因該會很高興吧^^
小羨慕呢

----------


## 星空小克

> 我也有被說過呢...
> 
> 我只是習慣用指尖走路就有人說我像貓
> 
> 好像還依稀聽到獸人兩個字



原來這裡有會用指尖走路的狼(獸?)呀~
我也會用指尖走路耶~^^

----------


## 獠牙

那個時候

是我最愛的人這樣對我說的

他說我很像一隻愛逞強又傻傻的野貓

當他這麼說我的時候

我也不知道那是什麼感覺

說是興奮或高興又太簡單

總之是一種很奇妙的感覺




如果是平常的話......

因為在下幾乎不會主動和同學之類打交道

懶的和同學打交道(反而跟老師關係還比較好 = = )

是有被說過孤獨一匹狼啦  囧

----------


## 吳狼

我是某一次無意識的突然發出狼嚎﹝小聲的﹞ 
結果被旁邊的同學說我是狼人
從那次之後，班上都有狼嚎的聲音﹝被我傳染的了！？﹞


有一次我又不小心咬了某個同學﹝其實偏愛咬他﹞
我原本以為他會說我是狼人
結果，他竟然說我是殭屍！﹝天啊！比人類更糟糕！﹞
我當場二話不說再咬一口﹝惱羞成怒﹞[/sell]

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

同學都叫我做狼，色狼、淫狼吧！(哭)  我沒做出那種行為，我只是說自已是狼，她們就說我是色狼！為何要有色狼這詞語，狼一點也不色(哭)(炸)！

----------


## 閻武狼

> 同學也都已經把小獸我視為貓了XDXD 
> (恩...指甲...太尖...抓傷人...囧...


  :Smile:  Me,too.
我在班上也讓別人視為「貓」了
 :Mr. Green:  (有時「喵~!」一聲、抓一下坐在身旁的人、煩一下別人...)
                 (已經是例常的行為了)[/quote]

----------


## Owla

哈哈~我的這種性向幾乎沒人知道
我平常都不太說話的
班上要好的朋友不多
而且只有一個同學知道我想變成狼人XD
我也不喜歡向人透漏些什麼
交朋友!?隨緣吧!!!
知道這個秘密的同學他也有一些對世間的不平
我也不便多說
不過我還是習慣一個人(一匹狼)的生活
我媽都說我是自閉兒
我哥都說我是宅男     |||囧rz
平常隱藏自己(獸態!?)
打架時自動獸步(墊腳狀態)
同學都說我是敏捷的胖子= ="

----------


## tsuki.白

我身邊的人基本不把我當人類看待...(誤

至少在幾年前是這樣啦....

當時我總是學野獸的行爲
比如説四脚爬行,嗥叫....(= =+

不過現在經常和班上的另一位同好互相叫(貓叫狗叫均有
結果引起一堆同學和老師的詫异眼光XDD

但我還是很喜歡這樣做呀～～!

----------


## dust999

在我們班上沒有人把我當作是人的

好像從初中開始就是這樣了
每天都在做一些動物才有的行爲
搞到身邊的人都用奇怪的眼光看著自己
不過自己習慣了,一下子不能改,就算是現在,自己也會經常做那些動作

同學經常這樣問我
A:「你是人麽......」
我:「我重來沒有說過我是......」
B:「對.......他一直都不是」
A:「那他是什麽......」
B:「一只鳥......」

----------


## 钢帝

現在很多朋友和同學說我的頭像和真人很像，尤其是眼神．

號角你畫的時候真的沒參照我的照片嗎？（被調教）

----------


## 鵺影

諸獸還真幸福啊...

在下...只有被叫過企鵝...只因為曾經走路同手同腳過...

----------


## 若葉

我是有被說過呢...

我問過人，「因為跳舞前和跳舞後，好像不是同一個人...

跳前說我看起來很像乖乖牌...

跳後是隻小野貓呢」....(茶

這樣真不錯    雙重人格呢~

----------


## 劍痞

「唔，七月的文章……」
「我只有被叫過『獅子』、『刺蝟』……」

「因為……」（瞄）「某部分太特別了？」

----------


## 陽光下的狼

阿阿....
原來有那麼多人被說過阿
我有一次在上課時
老師突然走過來拿我東西
然後也不知為啥...我突然對老師叫
類似像有人想搶奪食物時,狼所發出的吼聲
當時全班都被嚇到了

而在幼稚園時看到有頻道在撥放狼的影片
聽到狼的叫聲也忍不住叫了一下
之後班上的同學被嚇哭了.....他一直跟他媽媽說:媽媽~~有怪物啦~~~~
有點傷心,從此之後我就被叫小狼了....

----------


## 好喝的茶

(驚)原來都有那麼多人被叫作獸喔@@
真羨慕呢……

我某個小學同學，上到現在中學讀在同一學校的同學啊，
行為好像獸哩。
力氣都特別大，愛咬人，還會不時暴走(話說他人暴走時真恐怖，一副要殺人的樣子= =|||)，
總之就會作異於常人的事啦XD

某次被他咬到，同學都說︰「啊，有人被咬到啦！要變狼人啦！」(當時好像挺流行狼人的樣子？)
聽到後使我心動一下=W=

至於我嘛，相熟的同學都沒把我當人看的。
也不是當作獸般看，而是更糟糕的東西……

……

他們都把我當作魚丸看啦！吼！
我……我只是髮型很像魚丸而已啊……
我不要被吃掉……嗚嗚(畫圈圈)

----------


## 陽光下的狼

說到咬人....
以前比較沒有自致力的時候
跟我弟打架都是用咬的
而且2個人都發出像獸一般的吼聲(很激烈= =)
現在是比較不會咬啦~~
但有幾次跟國中同學吵架時(因為被說是怪物,所以被排擠)
真的很想一口從他脖子用力的咬下去(嘴都張開了= =)

----------


## 那岐

狼兒

↑這個綽號是學校老師取的=口=

因為我在學校的作品都是畫狼，所以就被取了這個綽號

至於家裡，我家人都叫我狗狗=..=....（默）

----------


## 月銀白狼

我在班上偷沒啥人說我是狼
頂多知道我喜歡狼
有一次老師要我們畫別人的頭像
同學說不會畫
我就跟他說你畫之狼的頭就是了
 :Wink:

----------


## VARARA

我也是！！
我是直接跟合唱老師表明說我叫「VARARA」...
然後她就開始這樣叫我了(還說好難念...@@)
之前被同學叫[K隆人]或者[KERORO]，心底都超高興的～～


給陽光下的狼的留言~誠心希望本人能來看！！


不要不接納自己。
天生我才，能夠善用自己擁有的才是最棒的選擇。
小時候我聽力很好，直到現在都能夠分辨出每個人腳步聲的節奏以及特殊的摩擦音....
也因為這樣，我上課打瞌睡總是很難被抓到（笑）
（某周公：同學！你的課程超修拉！）
每個人都有特殊的地方，特殊並不是不好，而是要看自己如何找到方式去運用。
也因為這種對於聲音節奏敏感的能力，我被國小音樂班老師鑑定為「絕對音感」
而我就踏上音樂這條路程了，直到現在。

說了一堆，還是沒提出具體方法。目前我有想到一個，當然也是跟音樂有關的（畢竟我是學音樂的...）
特殊的聲音很適合去當聲優，或者練練聲樂，應該都會有不錯的效果（這是目前想到的）。

我國小時也常常被班上說孤僻ˋ怪人......等等的，因為我想的東西跟她們的年齡層都差太多了。
所以我是一路孤僻到底，然後使用自己的天賦生活在世界上。

孤僻並不好，但這就是我無法突破自我的原因...太多的事情讓我只能封閉自己，對於同學ˋ感情都是「君子之交淡如水」。

但我不後悔，在這片大地上，我起碼找到可以讓我平安度過的方法。

總之，向前看，利用自己的特殊才能，天生我才必有用。

加油！！




題外話：這邊Ｋ隆人好像不多ＸＤ...
歡迎用ＭＳＮ跟我語音共鳴～～～
xvararax@hotmail.com[/hide]

----------


## 銀狼‧杰斯洛特

本狼也好想被叫狼毆~~~               ((羨慕

馬上就要上高中了~~希望我能給同學一個狼的印象  ^^   

第一步當然是先學會畫狼拉 ><    

只要達成同學都會叫我狼    ((暗爽   XD

----------


## 蒼心

我也有被說過像一頭熊...

但..

我想要的是被說是狼ㄚ阿阿阿阿阿~

因為...

熊太胖

我喜歡人狼的腰身

那才是鍛鍊到極致的完美!!

會被叫成熊的原因是因為我的怪力...

就因為班上腕力沒人比的過我...

現在都沒人敢跟我比了..

因為上次玩的時候,差點把別人的受弄受傷...(汗..)

P.S.我現在國三

----------


## 日牙‧虎森

嗯!

小狐也有~ ((舉爪

是有一次小狐跟同學們 (都是女同學) 一起吃飯

小狐就很高興的不停啃雞翅膀

吃完了還在啃骨頭

有個同學囧了的對小狐說: "你是狗耶?!"

然後有另外一個同學用非常曖昧的語氣, 非常溫柔的說: 

"錯了~ 她是狐哩~ "

天! 她的語氣真是太....太.....太恐怖了!!! 小狐都起雞皮疙瘩了!!!

結果小狐在桌下用力踢了個同學, 叫她別亂給小狐說話

當時小狐心裡就在想: 我的媽呀~ 拜托別用那種恐怖的語氣好嗎?! 我不是GAY的...((汗

----------


## 月下小冰狼

在我們班上各種動物都有
就是沒有狼
唉
本來我在努力爭取
結果



（由於腳步很輕）
他們說我是幽靈。。。。。。

----------


## wingwolf

我有同感耶！

數數看……
已經有至少十個人說我是狼了……
老媽老爸就經常說我是狼，而且還是一匹孤獨的狼（好有詩意）[誤……
班裏至少有五個人說我是狼
還有些比較討厭的經常狼嗥……  :Confused:  
另外幾乎我所有的朋友都說我是狼……

----------


## 弒夜。宇

在學校只有比較瞭解我的好友才會叫我狼~
不過有隻*貓 會嘴賤的叫我淫狼= = 
我最常做得就是撲人=w="
班上很多人都被撲過= ="
還有我會把指甲剪成尖的....(很好的武器~
還有我的犬齒特別尖  所以沒事就找同學磨磨牙拉...= =
讓我被叫成狼的事還蠻多的.......不過我是"犬"啦!!!


(*一隻自稱是貓  卻沒進入獸界的傢伙.正在努力的把他推入火坑= =

----------


## 雪之龍

我是從來沒有問過啦...
但以我家人的個性...我猜他們會說我神經病阿...= =
我猜他們不會說什麼話...
如果是問我的朋友的話...(我們班上也有1-2個喜歡獸的人)
應該會說吧...只不過問那1-2個除外的人的話...應該不會說什麼話吧...

----------


## 路過的狗

我也好想被當成犬人或虎人
可惜他們的特徵我沒有
特徵
虎人(有強壯的身材)
狗人...我不知道

----------


## 藍焰

哈哈~我也被當過呢！不過不是獸人而是純獸
我常常被說是隻狗，因為以前在補習班喜歡在地上爬來爬去的，所以補喜班的人都知道我是狗，不過現在進化(?)變成狼了
我媽也說我前是一定是隻狗，還是一隻公狗，他還曾經說過：「要不要我用一條鍊子把你綁著？」那時我超無言，不過狗也不一定要被綁著阿~

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

阿沃的同學都很喜歡摸阿沃的頭....好像小狗狗耶 可是阿沃是狼啦! :jcdragon-ahh:  

只要老師問到說"誰最喜歡小動物"...之類的問題
全部都指向阿沃  :jcdragon-idle:

----------


## 咩

其實身邊的人都不知道，因為身邊多數男生喜歡看正妹、身邊多數女生喜歡看帥哥= =。

就覺得這樣應該沒有必要去跟他們說我的事了。

不過有時喜歡講些色色的東西XD所以會被叫色狼，或三和之狼(以前讀三和國中)。

不過他們知道我喜歡動物，還有我會畫動物，因為我畫在桌上XD。

----------


## 痕‧風狼

挖~好好喔@@
大家都可以被同學朋友叫狼人~獸人之類的
到現在我都沒跟班上任何一個同學提過><   (只有一次電腦課上狼版被發現...

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

有,班上跟我教熟的都叫我獅子

不過前面總是加一些不雅的字語(?)

和我較好的兩個朋友分別被叫成羊和狗

不過我叫他狗,他會非常不爽...

----------


## 痕‧風狼

> 在我們班上各種動物都有
> 就是沒有狼
> 唉
> 本來我在努力爭取
> 結果
> 
> 
> 
> （由於腳步很輕）
> 他們說我是幽靈。。。。。。


阿...終於找到跟我像的了....我是被叫鬼 = = 
我在班上也是屬於..腳步輕...神出鬼沒....明明教室很難跑..可是我卻能敏捷的避開障礙物........
像常常有幾個人聊天常常喜歡聚在一起.....結果聊到一伴我突然冒出來....你們在聊什麼啊@@?
同學A:哇靠...見鬼了
同學B:不要突然出來嚇人啦!
我:我沒有啊...我正大光明的走過來耶~
同學A:不會吧~那條路到處都是椅子桌子包包.....你東跳西跳怎麼都沒聲音啦....
同學B:我看你去當鬼好了....

----------


## 大神狼兒

我姊的小孩已經都認為我是狼了0v0...

我常常嚇小兒子威脅他說...

你在怎樣不乖我就咬你把你吃掉！

常常拔腿就跑或者被逼到角落就開始哭了...  :lupe_laugh:

----------


## 和風蒼龍

朋友問我有沒有女朋友
我就跟他說「我對人沒甚麼興趣，只是覺得肌肉的線條好看了一些吧」

他就問「難不成你喜歡動物？！」
我就說「如果我說是呢？」
「反正那是個人的選擇，我很好奇不喜歡人類反而喜歡動物的想法耶」
現在想起孩是覺得能夠交到他這種朋友真的是幸福阿!!  (嚴重離題

我的行為模式被當成動物看，是甚麼動物都眾說紛紜！(<----失敗？混種？

----------


## 亮羽

唉~
要被叫龍應該是難到爆的事吧
沒辦法龍太尊貴了

----------


## Veritas

同學都這麼覺得
說我實在獸一隻
行為之類的?

----------


## 火狼

真好
大家都被認出是獸了呢
這樣就不用再躲躲藏藏的了((但是在認出時不要被排斥就好了
這樣還可以在學校交到獸友呢((如果學校有的話......
有點希望被認出((((哀...............

----------


## Ms.異凡

其實朋友也把我當獸了= =
好吧...我時常學貓和犬叫.....我貓叫學得很像喔(家附近的野貓寶寶被我騙很多次了喔~可惜每當我要接近他的時候...都鑽進附近倉庫的細縫裡= =我們這的野貓怕人...)~犬叫我只會小狗的哀嚎聲= =
同學還叫我教她>3<

說時在我們班上滿多動物的....小雞阿 豬阿 貓阿 狗阿 火雞(?)之類的= =...動畫一甲...變成動物一甲了= =

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

我經常用鼻子嗅食物或香料香皂,被人問我是不是一隻狗,後來他被人打了(注意兩件事是無關的)

----------


## 深淵惡狼

話說回來...
為甚麼<那些人>都要用<狗>這個字眼亂罵?
狗是得罪他們什麼了嗎?

雖然常常被叫狗...
但是心裡還是秉持著*狼*!!

----------


## 狗熊

想到以前還在讀國中的時候也是被這樣叫的,但也不是獸人而是純獸  :Rolling Eyes:  
``現在而比較少了(通常是不會被這樣叫的,除了少數還有連絡之同學外,不然都是不知道的  :Cool:  )~

----------


## 阿翔

話說，在學校和家中沒有誰會說我是人類=w="
大家都很自然的說：你本來就狼啊那樣……
沒辦法我實在太常宣揚自己的狼的身份了（？）
不過反正我本來就不喜歡人類所以其實我還蠻滿意現在這種狀態的。

----------


## 龍金

龍金在學校也被同學當成是狼...
因為龍金在學校都是獨來獨往((畢竟能有話題的同學不多
加上有時候會不小心的吼出幾聲咆嘯
同學們都以為我是狼人了...((說實話心裡滿爽的XD

----------


## 月圓之狼

我又沒做甚麼，只為我從小就是來無影去無蹤+用一直動物本能攻擊+會像動物一樣咆嘯，有時我也會用鼻子聞味道，漸漸的同學就認為我是獸了，他們都一致人為我一定是狼或貓，所以就開始幫我取一些綽號  :lupe_sleepy:  ，我就讓他們叫我的綽號，反正我也蠻喜歡的，他們取的綽號有幾個固定的，像"藍光"或"幻狼"，我覺得也還不錯聽，就讓他們這樣叫了，反正他們也不叫我的正名啦，就隨他們吧!不過班上有些人都會叫一些男生(沒有我啦)"色狼"，我就對他們咆嘯說:[不要汙辱我們狼族!]，結果我的一位夥伴就說:[狼是你的標誌對不對?]，從此狼就變成我的標誌了(當然就再也沒有人說"色狼"這兩個字了)  :lupe_laugh:

----------

